# Help finding semi-secluded lake camping



## davidf5252 (May 4, 2012)

Hello all, 

I usually stick to freshwater fishing forum but I saw this forum and it seems to be the place to make this thread. 

The "boys" and I go on a memorial day camping trip annually without the kids. We usually camp on the chattooga, earls ford or panther creek. 

This year we are looking for something different, a lake. (bringing a 12 foot inflatable boat for some fishing - no ramp needed) 

We like to build big fires, drink cold beer, play guitar, fish and throw horseshoes. We are willing to hike in or do pull up camping as long as it is not too crowded. We prefer to not being able to hear or see anyone else from our campsite. We are clean and usually hike out more trash than we bring in, very respectful but at the same time might be up till 5am singing and telling jokes around the fire. 

State parks are out due to overcrowding, quiet time rules, and lanier is out due to 100k ppl, no fires allowed and we would have to rent a boat to get to a secluded island. We are willing to drive several hours for the perfect spot. 

Any ideas that you can confirm 100% meet these requirements? Nothing worse than pulling up to a spot a friend told you about to find out you cant camp there or its packed full of ppl and families. (i love camping with my family but i take them to Yargo - again this is the boys trip)

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 4, 2012)

If you find such a spot...let us all know. 

I suspect if that spot exists, nobody would want to share the secret.

Good luck


----------



## polkhunt (May 4, 2012)

Try alaskawilderness.com


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 5, 2012)

PM sent !! But keep it to your self !!


----------



## davidf5252 (May 5, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> PM sent !! But keep it to your self !!



awesome!! thanks! i will have to take your word for  it...  but it looks sweet!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 6, 2012)

It is close enough for you to ride up before hand. No takin' my word !!


----------



## Jighead (May 6, 2012)

davidf5252 said:


> awesome!! thanks! i will have to take your word for  it...  but it looks sweet!



If Greg told you about the spot then there is no worry. Greg is the go to man for info in the NE  corner of the state.


----------



## davidf5252 (May 8, 2012)

Jighead said:


> If Greg told you about the spot then there is no worry. Greg is the go to man for info in the NE  corner of the state.



He gave me a call and we had a nice chat! Solid guy. Now I just have to get there early and drop and tent/tarp


----------

